# Healthy Snacks for Halloween?



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas and suggestions for healthy snacks to give out this year for Halloween besides the usual apple or piece of fruit which don't get me wrong is a GREAT thing to give out but I also want to have other healthy options as well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I really don't mean to be a jerk. And while I applaud your intentions, the apple house was the house that got bypassed almost as much as the house that gave out pencils in my neighborhood. 

Now, if you're offering healthy snacks *and* candy with the choice to pick, that's cool.

That said, perhaps things like fruit snacks (the all natural ones?), trail mix... we got these dehydrated fruit snacks at BJs called Mrs. Mays dried fruit.... could bridge the gap and spare you any potential gathering of eggs.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Here are some helpful links:

1 - 15 Hauntingly Healthy Halloween Snacks
2 - 10 Healthy Halloween Treats
3 - Healthy Halloween Treats Kids Will Love

Or give the ToTers small non-food items, like stickers, key-chains, crayons, small games, bubbles, etc...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I struggled with this concept...and decided that no kid really wants a healthy snack at Halloween. That being said, you can score huge vats of indiv small bags of pretzels and real gummy fruit at BJ's once it's nearer Halloween. Some places also sell snack sized granola bars (real label for sat fat content)....I dont give out healthy snacks as they cost double or triple other items. Halloween is for sinful eating.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You might find some snack sized packages of Trail mix or nuts.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to agree that healthy and Halloween don't mix. You could give out the Rice Krispy treats mini-squares - they're only 45 calories.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...diet Pepsi?


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey everybody thanks for the replys here! Honestly I am just concerned with the obesity problem in our country and am concerned about how Americans in particular American kids are well lets just say it are overweight and some are obese.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You could be like the house down the street from me and drop relgious pamplets in their bags. I can't tell you how popular that house is.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

scareme said:


> You could be like the house down the street from me and drop relgious pamplets in their bags. I can't tell you how popular that house is.


Hey you just gave me an idea! I have a bunch of small little pocket sized fitness guides about teaaching basic exercises such as pushups, situps and running that I got while I was in the Service. Its geared towards passing the APFT and its great to start training at a young age!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could always bypass treats and pass out glow bracelets. Michaels carries them - 15 for a dollar - and they are very popular with ToTs. Even the guys like them


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

TheInhumans said:


> Hey you just gave me an idea! I have a bunch of small little pocket sized fitness guides about teaaching basic exercises such as pushups, situps and running that I got while I was in the Service. Its geared towards passing the APFT and its great to start training at a young age!


There you go. And you can tell the kids if they want a treat, to drop and give you twenty. You probably wouldn't have to give out many treats that way. Not to many kids, even the teenagers, will be able to do twenty push ups.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

scareme said:


> There you go. And you can tell the kids if they want a treat, to drop and give you twenty. You probably wouldn't have to give out many treats that way. Not to many kids, even the teenagers, will be able to do twenty push ups.


Good idea but considering that the minimum passing amount for the pushup part of the test is 42 pushups than I'm going to have to set it at that.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

scareme said:


> Not to many kids, even the teenagers, will be able to do twenty push ups.


Whats really sad and scary about that is sadly that is true.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Oompa loompa doompety doo
I've got a perfect puzzle for you
Oompa loompa doompety dee
If you are wise you'll listen to me
What do you get when you guzzle down sweets
Eating as much as an elephant eats
What are you at, getting terribly fat
What do you think will come of that
I don't like the look of it
Oompa loompa doompety da
If you're not greedy, you will go far
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa Loompa Doompety do


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope you like toilet paper and eggs...


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

.......and that kid grew up to later serve overseas


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

We offer the snack sized versions of all of the popular candy bars and snack or sandwich sized ziploc bags of roasted and salted peanuts (still in the shell).
The peanuts are amazingly popular. Part of it's greed on the part of the TOTs, they get to choose one thing from the tray that's holding all of this stuff, and they see the bags of peanuts and go for it. Many of them go for the peanuts just because it's something different than the same old piece of candy. I warn all of the parents that are with the kids if the kids choose peanuts. I don't want any kids having allergic reactions, though I would guess that most parents who have kids with the food allergies go through all of the candy before the kids can eat it anyway. I know I would.
We go through a 5LBS bag of peanuts every year at Halloween.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

No matter what you decide to go with for your TOTrs, make sure that it is in a sealed package! Nowadays everything has to be sealed, otherwise parents are just going to toss it in the garbage! At least that's the way it is here. Used to be able to make little Halloween bags when I was younger, watched my Mom package up enough for the neighborhood. But forget it these days, if it ain't sealed, you can't eat it! 

As far as healthier snacks, well you might check some of the health food stores in your area to see if they offer anything different than what's available in your regular stores! (just a thought)


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I applaud your efforts theInhumans! (By the way, your user name isn't by chance referencing the comic, is it?) 

I use to manage a comic book store, I have some excess stock of kid friendly and teen oriented comics, so I'm putting them out on a stand for ToTs to chose from. We're looking into getting a popcorn machine (goes with the carnivale theme) and making caramel, no, not healthy, but at least we are avoiding processed ingredients. Troll Wizard, you make an excellent point...... it was something my husband wasn't sure about either. We're going to take a chance as we had parents and ToTs hangout a little and get to know us (we are the known as the weirdos who celebrate Halloween everyday) last time and are aiming for a real carnivale atmosphere. So if they see us make the popcorn, they're okay with it. 

I LOVE the peanut idea Fontgeek! Think we'll do that as well.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

This year we are going the toy route. I got lunch bags that I have decorated and have put small toys that I got from the party section at Dollar Tree and 2 of the fun sized candies. Figure more toy less candy might make for a little healthier Halloween. Besides it wouldn't be Halloween without some sort of candy in the bag.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

On the peanuts, or anything you make or bag yourself, put a label or card on the bag that says where the goodie comes from. For my neighborhood, they've been coming for the last forty or so years and the kids and parents all know us already (Drat!). If I didn't know where something like that came from I wouldn't let my kid, if I had one, eat it either. If it's something you made or bagged yourself, also include a list of contents, again, this is because of potential food allergies.
Costco, Samsclub and others sell the five pound bags of peanuts, you can get them salted or unsalted (usually), and, at least as of last year, for around $6 or $7. Any of the peanuts that don't get taken get consumed by the wolves (me) the following day or so.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Acid PopTart said:


> I applaud your efforts theInhumans! (By the way, your user name isn't by chance referencing the comic, is it?)
> 
> I use to manage a comic book store, I have some excess stock of kid friendly and teen oriented comics, so I'm putting them out on a stand for ToTs to chose from. We're looking into getting a popcorn machine (goes with the carnivale theme) and making caramel, no, not healthy, but at least we are avoiding processed ingredients. Troll Wizard, you make an excellent point...... it was something my husband wasn't sure about either. We're going to take a chance as we had parents and ToTs hangout a little and get to know us (we are the known as the weirdos who celebrate Halloween everyday) last time and are aiming for a real carnivale atmosphere. So if they see us make the popcorn, they're okay with it.
> 
> I LOVE the peanut idea Fontgeek! Think we'll do that as well.


YES! You are correct it is a reference to the comic.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Well everyone you have all given me some great ideas here and I'm looking forward to trying them out! Remember healthy can be fun as well!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well raisins of course...but you could forego the edible treats and just go with toys from Oriental Trading Company. Rubber skeletons, bats, spiders, glow bracelets. A treat doesn't have to go in your mouth!
(I have always flirted with the idea of actually throwing a couple of rocks in the TOT bags sort of like as an homage to Charlie Brown because it is "Trick or Treat"....but I always chicken out.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to chime in on the sugar side, healthy snacks is as bad as "trunk or treat", or the religious booklets. Halloween is not a time to press your own beliefs be they religious or health conscious. You know kids want candy. They are not likely to even give the healthy snacks a passing glance before tossing them in the trash.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Well are healthy snacks really that bad tasting? Also what is trunk or treat?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

TheInhumans said:


> Well are healthy snacks really that bad tasting? Also what is trunk or treat?


It's when several families get together at the church building, park their cars in the parking lot, open up the trunks of their decorated cars, and kids come around to each car to Trunk-or-Treat instead of going house to house to Trick-or-Treat.

Some people call this activity "safer" than going door to door trick 'r treating.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"I'll have what he's having"
For a lot of the more dangerous neighborhoods, or in areas where the handouts are scarce, the "Trunk or Treat" is a great way to go. It's not just done by churches either, I know of a few community centers that do the same kind of thing. The problem is prevalent enough that places like Disneyland started doing "Trick or Treat" nights in the park(s).
Sadly, there are more than enough jerks out there to ruin the holiday for a great many people.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> "I'll have what he's having"
> For a lot of the more dangerous neighborhoods, or in areas where the handouts are scarce, the "Trunk or Treat" is a great way to go. It's not just done by churches either, I know of a few community centers that do the same kind of thing. The problem is prevalent enough that places like Disneyland started doing "Trick or Treat" nights in the park(s).
> Sadly, there are more than enough jerks out there to ruin the holiday for a great many people.


Very true


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

At first I thought, you're getting papered! But actually everyone here has some good ideas. I like Haunti's idea of the orange sections with a JOL face drawn on them and Roxy's suggestion of the glow bracelets and necklaces.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Grilled fish is healthy

Seriously, If you're into making healthy treats - check out Kinder-Krunchies (I still have this kid's cookbook)


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Copchick said:


> At first I thought, you're getting papered! But actually everyone here has some good ideas. I like Haunti's idea of the orange sections with a JOL face drawn on them and Roxy's suggestion of the glow bracelets and necklaces.


Believe it or not thats never been a problem around here in my area. Hopefully someday people will stop candy all together and just stick to whats good for you.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

TheInhumans said:


> Believe it or not thats never been a problem around here in my area. Hopefully someday people will stop candy all together and just stick to *whats good for you*.


What?!? Are you serious? Candy is THE tradition. Doing away with candy would be like doing away with costumes. I guess that there are many others on this forum that agree with you though. I'm surprised.

Deciding what is good for everyone isn't much different than all those religious zealots who want to do away with Halloween completely, since they "know better" then we all do. How is it different?

Don't get me wrong, I respect the fact that you are a health... aficionado. Truth be told, I guess I am too, very regular exercise and very conscious of the diet, and I am in stellar shape because of it, but I do not deprive myself of anything that I like, nor would I expect anyone else to. Good food in all its forms is one of the great joys of life. That includes dessert and candy. Splurging occasionally won't hurt anyone. Sugar in its rudest most evil form does pass my lips from time to time, and I am still alive.

Besides, if it does kill me, I have to die of something, right? Might as well be a jujubee. Preferably one I stole from my grandson's Halloween stash.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

jaege said:


> What?!? Are you serious? Candy is THE tradition. Doing away with candy would be like doing away with costumes. I guess that there are many others on this forum that agree with you though. I'm surprised.
> 
> Deciding what is good for everyone isn't much different than all those religious zealots who want to do away with Halloween completely, since they "know better" then we all do. How is it different?
> 
> ...


Oh no please you misunderstand me here. Yes I hope people would someday do away with it but of their choice. I would NEVER force someone to do something or follow something by force. I hope people voluntarily decide to put it down but forcing people to do so is just evil and wrong. Freedom is the most important thing in the world and without freedom we all have NOTHING!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

TheInhumans said:


> Hopefully someday people will stop candy all together and just stick to whats good for you.


This can't possibly end well on a Halloween forum


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

TheInhumans said:


> Oh no please you misunderstand me here. Yes I hope people would someday do away with it but of their choice. I would NEVER force someone to do something or follow something by force. I hope people voluntarily decide to put it down but forcing people to do so is just evil and wrong. Freedom is the most important thing in the world and without freedom we all have NOTHING!


Okay, I will play. Why would you hope that people willingly stop passing out candy?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm...good discussions and point of views!

As a child I would've never thought candy would ever NOT be given out. *I still don't*. But I see Inhumans point in todays world with the obesity epidemic in children or that some children may have diabetes. I remember as a child, my friend's brother was severely diabetic. Although he dressed up and went around to the houses, he always had to give his bag of candy to his brothers and sisters and he had nothing left in his bag. I always felt so sad for him. So it's nice to think of alternatives for candy, but something equally fun and considered a "treat". Don't get me wrong, I'm all about the candy (chocolate freak here talkin'), but an alternative treat is a good thought too.

Just thought of another suggestion. Bags of microwave popcorn. Sam's club sells them with Halloween printing on them this time of year.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Another way to look at it is YES Halloween is once a year and so is Christmas. Now I know this is a matter of debate and opinion but take getting gifts on Christmas for example. Years ago besides a birthday party that was the only time kids and teens got new stuff but today kids practically get everything they want all the time. I would argue that it is the same with candy and junk food, again yes Halloween comes once a year but the truth is that everyone is eating candy and junk food all the time so........yeah.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Halloween, Valentines day, Easter, All days you get candy normally. 

I pass out candy bars, the full size ones. Maybe that makes me a person supporting sweets for kids, but I look at it this way. If the kid becomes overweight by eating the few pounds of candy he/she may get on Halloween, I would be surprised. The overweight kids are the ones who eat unhealthy all year long, not just one one Holiday. It may promote a sweet tooth in October, but the habit of eating sweets is much more prevelant than that if they are too heavy for their weight.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

TheInhumans said:


> Another way to look at it is YES Halloween is once a year and so is Christmas. Now I know this is a matter of debate and opinion but take getting gifts on Christmas for example. Years ago besides a birthday party that was the only time kids and teens got new stuff but today kids practically get everything they want all the time. I would argue that it is the same with candy and junk food, again yes Halloween comes once a year but the truth is that everyone is eating candy and junk food all the time so........yeah.


While I do not agree that "*everyone*" is eating candy and junk food *all* the time I will concede that there is an issue with child obesity and diabetes. But our giving candy is not the reason for these issues, nor if we gave nothing would it correct this issue in any way.

The problem is poor oversight by the parents, and no matter what you give or do not give at any holiday will not correct that.

I know that you would say that by not giving candy as treats, at least you are not contributing to the problem, but in reality, as you pointed out, these little chubby kids can get all the candy they want anyway, so it makes no difference either way. The only kids likely to eat your "healthy" treats are those with good eating habits anyway, while the poor eaters will likely throw it away.

If you are morally opposed to adding to the fattening of America, then someone suggested toys. That would at least be an alternative that all the TOTs would benefit from.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Jaege and SpiderClimber nailed it. It is once a year and a handful of candy on one day out of 365 is not gonna make kids fat or give them bad eating habits. Kids that are fat eat bad all year long and one more day isn't gonna make or break them. Your money and treats would be wasted on them as they are likely to just toss it in the trash than eat it.


----------

